
Show HN: All-in-One Messenger for Chrome - all messengers in one place - ladino
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/all-in-one-messenger/lainlkmlgipednloilifbppmhdocjbda
======
ladino
Hey, in the last couple of weeks we built a Chrome app that unifies a lot
messenger platforms. It's a fun side project which is slowly gaining traction
on the Chrome Web Store (2k users, organically grown). We have received a lot
of positive feedback already, especially from Chrome OS users, but wanted to
show it to a wider audience now.

As usual, if you have any questions about it feel free to ask us anything - we
are happy about any feedback!

~~~
vincent_s
How does it compare to [http://meetfranz.com/](http://meetfranz.com/) ?

